# Birds of Prey



## Wheeler686 (May 29, 2010)

Hi folks,
   I've been lurking for awhile just amazed at the quality of your shots and composition.  I hope to get somewhere close to that skill level some day.  Here's a couple of shots from the Ga. RenFair from a couple of weeks ago, it was hard to get a good shot with the crowd of folks.

Wheeler


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 29, 2010)

beautiful owl !!! i love them critters !!!


----------



## wvdawg (May 29, 2010)

Nice ones - even with the folks in front of ya!


----------



## rip18 (May 29, 2010)

That is a beautiful bird!  Those kinds of places can be tough to get "bird" shots, but you got some neat shots placing him in context of a Renaissance Fair!  Well done.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Smokey (May 29, 2010)

Well it's time to stop lurking and start posting more good ones like these.  Great shots of a beautiful bird.


----------



## Hoss (May 29, 2010)

Beautiful bird.  Good job getting the shots in that crowd.  

Hoss


----------



## quinn (May 29, 2010)

Nice and thanks for sharing them!


----------



## cre8foru (May 30, 2010)

Very nice. Owls are such cool creatures.


----------

